# USB Stick

## ajqwak

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe Gentoo jetzt zum ersten mal installiert und möchte einen USB-Stick anschließen. 

Ich denke, dass ich im Kernel (2.4.25) alles nötige eingebaut habe. modprobe usb-storage funktioniert und laut /var/log/messages wird das Gerät auch erkannt:

```
Feb 29 19:17:51 Frodo Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Feb 29 19:17:51 Frodo usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

Feb 29 19:17:51 Frodo scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Feb 29 19:17:51 Frodo Vendor: SigmaTel  Model: MP300F Player     Rev: 0100

Feb 29 19:17:51 Frodo Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Feb 29 19:17:51 Frodo WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

Feb 29 19:17:51 Frodo USB Mass Storage device found at 2

Feb 29 19:17:51 Frodo USB Mass Storage support registered.
```

Aber wie heißt denn nun das Device, damit ich den Stick auch mounten kann?

Schon mal Danke ...

p.s.: gibt es zum Thema usb auch irgendwo ein Howto? Bisher habe ich mir alles aus den Forenbeiträgen zusammengereimt.

----------

## Sas

mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /dein/mount/point

btw such funktion...

----------

## amne

Vielleicht hast du einfach aufs mounten vergessen?

Versuchs mal mit diesen Threads:

Deutsch

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77873

Englisch

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=116806

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=53537

----------

## primat

oder 

```
mount /dev/sda /mnt/stick
```

falls der Stick keinen Bootsektor hat!

Gruss

----------

## ajqwak

Klasse, /mnt/sda1 war die Antwort auf die Frage. 

Ein Howto für USB gibt's aber anscheinend trotzdem nicht, oder?

Grüße und schlaft recht gut

----------

## amne

 *amne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Englisch
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=53537

 

 :Exclamation: 

----------

